# General > Music >  Tastes in Music = WAR

## Kenneth

Whats the best music genre chaps? Im going to start a war here and say...Indie!!

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

fusion...but not _that_ fusion

----------


## Hangman's Joke

Fusion? what do u mean by that? specify Mr.Thor Hoose! 
Jazz/funk fusion i bet u raj! 

I'm more of an Indie man myself, going back to the good old days of OCean colour Scene, James, Cast and Oasis. 

Can't beat Artic Monkeys!

----------


## Yon

Trance music!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> Fusion? what do u mean by that? specify Mr.Thor Hoose! 
> Jazz/funk fusion i bet u raj! 
> 
> I'm more of an Indie man myself, going back to the good old days of OCean colour Scene, James, Cast and Oasis. 
> 
> Can't beat Artic Monkeys!


ROFLMAO

Jazz/funk is bearable - but I`m talking more Chick Corea/ Dixie Dregs/Mahavishnu et al....

Indie...well can you even call that music?









no you can`t ::

----------


## Hangman's Joke

yeah it's more of a sport?!?!  ::  what u on about?

----------


## Yon

> ROFLMAO
> 
> Jazz/funk is bearable - but I`m talking more Chick Corea/ Dixie Dregs/Mahavishnu et al....
> 
> Indie...well can you even call that music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in english??? or normal person terms?

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> in english??? or normal person terms?


Is it my syntax or semantics that bothers you?

----------


## Yon

both!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hangman's Joke

...Say what?!?!?!?!

----------


## loganbiffy

Not a fan of pushing music into genre's but if i had to choose it would be Grunge.

----------


## Kenneth

Well I would call Indiemusic music! I've never heard of Dixie Chicks/Mahavanacigars! Or whatever it was you were on about there. Indie music, im not gonna go all "Oh yeah its like INDEPENDANT music man, I mean Razorlight totally aint indie cos they are part of a like, music company, and are like, making MONEY which the root of all evil" I would just put certain bands as indie music eg. Razorlight, Kings of Leon, Coldpay, Bright Eyes, Oasis, The La's, Travis, Arctic Monkeys, The Maccabees etc etc some stuff you've heard of, others you may not have!

Now im afraid Phoebe they have all written popular pieces of music! 

So that means you are wrong! You lose! You are a loser!   ::  << look at how this man laughs at you, Mr Lose!!!!

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> Well I would call Indiemusic music! I've never heard of Dixie Chicks/Mahavanacigars! Or whatever it was you were on about there. Indie music, im not gonna go all "Oh yeah its like INDEPENDANT music man, I mean Razorlight totally aint indie cos they are part of a like, music company, and are like, making MONEY which the root of all evil" I would just put certain bands as indie music eg. Razorlight, Kings of Leon, Coldpay, Bright Eyes, Oasis, The La's, Travis, Arctic Monkeys, The Maccabees etc etc some stuff you've heard of, others you may not have!
> 
> Now im afraid Phoebe they have all written popular pieces of music! 
> 
> So that means you are wrong! You lose! You are a loser!  << look at how this man laughs at you, Mr Lose!!!!


(gasps) Coldplay - indie - never - MOR AOR yes

Indie as a genre just holds no water for me, the bands you`ve mentioned have written _some_ decent songs - but are far from my taste in music.

Btw Phoebe is my Saturday name.

----------


## Kenneth

Can I call you Lisa Kudrow??

MOR?? AOR? how dare you!! Bruce Springsteen, Bon Jovi, Lit, Manic Street Preachers...now they are MOR! Coldplay are very pop these days, but there songs arent...they are just very good! Whole albums are excellent...though to be honest I think they peaked with their 2nd album...come on, The Scientist, brilliant tune. And an odd choice of single I thought, but a popular one nonetheless! 

Bryan Adams, thats another one, god i hate him with a passion!! Thats middle of the road. out the face. But this isnt about Coldplay, its about my favourite genre. And its no just Coldplay...Devendra Banhart, Little Barrie (you might actually like them, a wee bit jazzy) Sufjan Stevens....SIGUR ROS!!!!!!! MAGIC!!

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> Can I call you Lisa Kudrow??
> 
> MOR?? AOR? how dare you!! Bruce Springsteen, Bon Jovi, Lit, Manic Street Preachers...now they are MOR! Coldplay are very pop these days, but there songs arent...they are just very good! Whole albums are excellent...though to be honest I think they peaked with their 2nd album...come on, The Scientist, brilliant tune. And an odd choice of single I thought, but a popular one nonetheless! 
> 
> Bryan Adams, thats another one, god i hate him with a passion!! Thats middle of the road. out the face. But this isnt about Coldplay, its about my favourite genre. And its no just Coldplay...Devendra Banhart, Little Barrie (you might actually like them, a wee bit jazzy) Sufjan Stevens....SIGUR ROS!!!!!!! MAGIC!!


Well you know Ken (!) - The Boss was MOR - but he has delved into various sub-genres. Sigur Ros I haven`t _heard_ much of them but have heard alot of people going on about them.

Anyway musical genres only serve to limit us...

----------


## Kenneth

Valued input until you realise he bums Tiesto!!!!!!!

----------


## Yon

tiesto is amazing!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kenneth

Tiesto is a Tiestocle!!!

thank you thank you

----------


## Yon

hahahahahaha..........NAT!!!!
still his music is immense!! unbeatable!!!

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> Valued input until you realise he bums Tiesto!!!!!!!


Thats too much information...

----------


## Gizmo

Bavarian Drum N'Bass Grindcore  :Smile:

----------


## hotrod4

Best music genre: Well obviously Tractor tunes are very good as is Latvian waltz metal but my favourite would have to be Caithness flamenco grungecore which is hugely underated, but is making a big comeback!!!

----------


## zappster

I  like metal me i do!!

----------


## Blast!

> Well I would call Indiemusic music! I've never heard of Dixie Chicks/Mahavanacigars! Or whatever it was you were on about there. Indie music, im not gonna go all "Oh yeah its like INDEPENDANT music man, I mean Razorlight totally aint indie cos they are part of a like, music company, and are like, making MONEY which the root of all evil" I would just put certain bands as indie music eg. Razorlight, Kings of Leon, Coldpay, Bright Eyes, Oasis, The La's, Travis, Arctic Monkeys, The Maccabees etc etc some stuff you've heard of, others you may not have!


The only thing Bright Eyes have in common with the rest of those bands is that they're both musicians.

You're being completely ridiculous.

----------


## cesare

rap is the best music rock is boring all sounds the same,same goes for dance music

wanna check out my myspace??? 
parental guidence required tho not for the fainthearted so dont say u aint been warned


United Kingdom 

Profile Views:  205922 <<<<---- who would of thought a scottish boy would almost have quarter a million hits in under 6 months lol dont hate i no what this forum is like for jealousy im international not just stuck in wick tho remember that

http://www.myspace.com/streetcredential

as i said b4 not for the faint hearted and yes i do live in wick

----------


## cesare

"If your a hater then you wont ever amount to nothing"---$treet Credential

----------


## the_big_mac

> "If your a hater then you wont ever amount to nothing"---$treet Credential



Somebody pick me up of the floor  :: .

You've probably had so many hits as an example of bad grammar!

When are you gigging in Thurso, or it thats just small time for you now that you are an international sooperstar, I could do with a laugh.

----------


## cesare

hahahaha i can sense great envy how does it feel???

dont be mad your expression on your face would prob tell it all

bad grammar?? where was u born ??? england??.......

i cant help it if people think im good

i bet you wish u was me right now :/


"im like a 10 foot wall" your girl cant get over me............
dont let it burn u 

aint no way you can compete with me son lol keep doin your like gigs 10-100 people is all you prob could intrest with that dribble u play lol ........

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> rap is the best music rock is boring all sounds the same,same goes for dance music
> 
> wanna check out my myspace??? 
> parental guidence required tho not for the fainthearted so dont say u aint been warned
> 
> 
> United Kingdom 
> 
> Profile Views:  205922 <<<<---- who would of thought a scottish boy would almost have quarter a million hits in under 6 months lol dont hate i no what this forum is like for jealousy im international not just stuck in wick tho remember that
> ...


How quaint. ::

----------


## cesare

> How quaint.






> "If your a hater then you wont ever amount to nothing"---$treet Credential


 :: ............................................... ::

----------


## cesare

Infact if you have nothing insightful or of any relevance please dont waste my time.....its true what they say........for every fan there is 10 haters its ok ive already came to the conclusion wick is stuck in the 1800s

 ::

----------


## cesare

OMG HOW MANY PLAYS????

"PEOPLE THINK I'M DEAD THEY CAN ONLY KEEP WISHING........DENYING THEM SELF'S IN ORDER TO KEEP THE STREETS OUT THERE SYSTEM"



DOWNLOADS AINT SET TO ON BECAUSE AINT NO ONE GETTIN MY WORK FOR FREE THEY WANT IT THEY WILL PAY FOR IT  :Smile:

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

Who in their right mind is going to pay for _that...(_cue lyric from next insipred lyric) - 

What kind of genre is rap - spewing of misogynistic angst against a drum loop and stolen sample.

 :: . :: . ::

----------


## the_big_mac

Please keep it coming!

You must be the most interesting thing on this forum for ages.

I just cant stop laughing  ::

----------


## cesare

does someone have a fork????because he is done

----------


## Gleber2

Hey, Big Mac, have you stolen my identity? This young chap has severe problems, has he not? Virtuoso when blowing his own trumpet!! Certainly needs a lesson or two in English.

----------


## cesare

> Hey, Big Mac, have you stolen my identity? This young chap has severe problems, has he not? Virtuoso when blowing his own trumpet!! Certainly needs a lesson or two in English.



reminds me of a song................help the aged lmao

----------


## the_big_mac

> Hey, Big Mac, have you stolen my identity? This young chap has severe problems, has he not? Virtuoso when blowing his own trumpet!! Certainly needs a lesson or two in English.


I know!  How did that happen!

The best part is he actually believes the 20 million hits on bebo, myspace, whatever, is due to his huge musical talent and never seen before wick ghetto gangsta rapping skills.

Whats you first album title fiddy?

----------


## Gleber2

> I know! How did that happen!
> 
> The best part is he actually believes the 20 million hits on bebo, myspace, whatever, is due to his huge musical talent and never seen before wick ghetto gangsta rapping skills.
> 
> Whats you first album title fiddy?


Wonder how many gigs he's done. Such a talent(sic) and unheard of outside of his own bedroom. Ah, the ignorance and arrogance of children!!! ::

----------


## moncur

lol this thread is quality! I note that you said about downloads being turned to off, has anyone paid for your music cesare? We should have a music battle, Fatts (Or the big mac?) versus Cheesare.

----------


## cesare

lmao...................yall if funny as hell thanks for the laugh keep at your big gigs coughs.....ill keep at mine ...i dont need to steep to playing live in barrs thank you very much i do have some decency left i could imagine u playing for pints lawl

keep biting lil fishies 

n stop biting at a giants ankles u aint allowed no shine  :Grin:

----------


## moncur

Dont the police normally make you remove hats before you get your mug shot taken?

----------


## cesare

> Dont the police normally make you remove hats before you get your mug shot taken?




wow nice comeback..........lawl

u mad im like half your age n got 5 times ur looks?? or u just mad u cant have 1/3 of what we got??????



lawl at the name Empty Fortune        u that broke huh...........go play for a pint to sooth your liver twisting loool

----------


## moncur

> battle with fatts? after all ive been told lmao u must be kidding right....2nd day soup and all that lawl he can mabey head F%ck other people but nah im to strong minded for that bull
> 
> keep within your smokescreen cos u got no reality..........
> 
> i no yall mad as hell.......how can he have almost quarter a million hits in under 7 months..........ive been playin for hundreds of years lawl and still aint got that
> 
> like i said people dont let it burn u 
> smiles now i am gonna go back to what i do 
> keep the hate coming aint my fault your old and decrepid


Is there an interpreter in the building?

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Is there an interpreter in the building?


just what I was wondering as well.

----------


## Gleber2

> Is there an interpreter in the building?


Is this molecule getting at you or me Moncur. Maybe(note spelling) old but certainly not decrepit. Not much chance of him playing in a Caithness bar as none of them put on this sort of crap.

----------


## cesare

> Is this molecule getting at you or me Moncur. Maybe(note spelling) old but certainly not decrepit. Not much chance of him playing in a Caithness bar as none of them put on this sort of crap.




diffrence between me and u m8 ...............i wouldnt................hahaha
that would be belittling myself but you would no all about that aint it
i cant help it if im what is in...............your just old go back to country music kilts and haggis...............thats ur era ..................this is mine

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Gleber2

> diffrence between me and u m8 ...............i wouldnt................hahaha
> that would be belittling myself but you would no all about that aint it
> i cant help it if im what is in...............your just old go back to country music kilts and haggis...............thats ur era ..................this is mine


Thank God!!!!

----------


## the_big_mac

> wow nice comeback..........lawl
> 
> u mad im like half your age n got 5 times ur looks?? or u just mad u cant have 1/3 of what we got??????
> 
> 
> 
> lawl at the name Empty Fortune        u that broke huh...........go play for a pint to sooth your liver twisting loool


So far i've gathered that you are indeed an illiterate idiot, but now I realise you are also an incredibly handsome 10 year old, well done that man!  

Now where's Gary Glitter when you need him?

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> So far i've gathered that you are indeed an illiterate idiot, but now I realise you are also an incredibly handsome 10 year old, well done that man! 
> 
> Now where's Gary Glitter when you need him?


10 year old man....................I'm sure that's an oxymoron

or maybe just a moron????

anyway I ddnt realised you was my ol' man Big Mac ::  sorri 4 nt accnolojing that wee fact :: 

I really want to go & check out a show from street credentures. When's the next gig I wonder????

----------


## the_big_mac

> 10 year old man....................I'm sure that's an oxymoron
> 
> or maybe just a moron????
> 
> anyway I ddnt realised you was my ol' man Big Mac sorri 4 nt accnolojing that wee fact
> 
> I really want to go & check out a show from street credentures. When's the next gig I wonder????



Yeah, I somehow managed to keep my youthful good looks and fool you for all these years.  

I'll tell you what, if he's got the balls i'll get him a gig?

----------


## cesare

excuse me but since when did i ask for your helpi got almost quater  A MILLION HITS oh btw  nice trick man phone all your mates and get them to back you up yeah??

i dont need to ........
u see the hits i got and the plays???

surly u aint that decrepid you now need to use the bottom of jam jars to see the monitor??

----------


## cesare

infact im way to good to even be considering talking to u

ok

i will see you at the top

 ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Yeah, I somehow managed to keep my youthful good looks and fool you for all these years. 
> 
> I'll tell you what, if he's got the balls i'll get him a gig?


 ::  yes aye, you're a walking advert for all these products you use to stay young & if you get him a gig (which would obviously be packed out) I'll be 1st in the line for some serious comedy




> i aint misguided dont be fooled i no mabey a lil to much perhaps?
> and when will you get a life instead of trawling c.org for a response?


LMAO who's the trawler?????

sits avidly awaiting the reply which will no doubt need a very good translator to actually work out what this orger is trying to get at

mabey U do no a lil to much but U sure as the sun comes up can't freakin' spell.....

----------


## moncur

> u mad im like half your age n got 5 times ur looks?? or u just mad u cant have 1/3 of what we got??????
> 
> lawl at the name Empty Fortune u that broke huh...........go play for a pint to sooth your liver twisting loool


Judging by your photos, you've had a hard paper round for a 12 year old.
Being 5 times better looking than me isnt really much to boast about, I'll be the first to admit that I could scare a baby wi my looks. 1/3 of what? an STD?

And with reference to the band name, I'll agree its not the most fantastic band name (and we're nowhere near as good as some of the other bands on the go at the mo) but mention the band name to folk and they're more likely to recognise as 'Those 2 guys with the bloody loud acoustic guitars'. Mention Street Credentials to folk and watch the tumbleweed roll by.

----------


## hotrod4

What cesare needs to learn is a lot of R.e.s.p.e.c.t..
Thinking your good isnt the same as BEING good.
I love rap and also love rock. I rap(have been since 84 ) and I play guitar and bass and sing, but must admit Rock as a harder genre to learn as "Beats" can be made on a PC in about 15 mins for hip hop or is more often the case Stolen from another tune., takes a hell of a lot longer to write a tune on the guitar!!! I know I'm still writing!! :Wink:

----------


## moncur

yeah, obviously im into most mainstream rock but i think people have to understand and respect other musical genres, except anything thats come as a product of X pop factor idol generation game. I think people fail to realise that most genres, especially in rock, are a result of other rock genres if that makes sense?

----------


## K dragon

i have listened to all the tunes, and personally my fave is streets are on fire.

why is your voice doubled on every track?

its good, his rapping skills are very good.

but your attitude is absolutely appalling, your lack of respect is shocking.

an ego is essential in music, but yours is straight forward offensive.

you have just cut off any possible help you could have gained from not just local musicians, but prominent studio producers, and proper high quality recording studios locally, and any major organisers, photographers, graphic designers, and cinematic services.

i have a great amount of respect for your music, but your attitude and lack of ability to distance yourself from your musical persona and reality is going to hinder your career.

all the best though.

----------


## hotrod4

> i have listened to all the tunes, and personally my fave is streets are on fire.
> 
> why is your voice doubled on every track?
> 
> its good, his rapping skills are very good.
> 
> but your attitude is absolutely appalling, your lack of respect is shocking.
> 
> an ego is essential in music, but yours is straight forward offensive.
> ...


The vocals are doubled as its an "eminem" style of trick, if you double the vocals it brings it more to the front and gives it a more "louder" sound with more power. Along the same lines as "doubling" guitars on rock tracks to give more oomph!

the raps ok but he's not as good as he thinks he is. Confidence is one thing but this is caithness not East LA or The bronx, theres no need to dis anyone elses music especially when the people he's dissing are well respected musicians who HAVE sold and produced their own stuff, that gets more respect from me than dissing people because you think you are caithness' answer to Run or Darryl mac  :Smile:

----------


## K dragon

yes i was aware that it was an "eminem" technique, i do produce my own music, badly i admit but none the less LOL!!!

----------


## BigKev

gee what a nice bloke, its true, you are undoubtibly the best musician out of all of us on this forum, face it, we are all still here in crummy caithness eh, bunch of losers, me included! 

In the end it doesnt matter how talented you are, its about what you want from your hobby and what you do with it and how you represent yourself with it. 

anyway. . . 

i listen to a lot of stuff, as long as it doesnt include nursary ryhmes, screaming, proper indie smoker stuff or rap,

Rap is pap

----------


## Jeid

I'm selling all my guitars now... this guy is too good. I can't live in his shadow much longer.

I think we should all face facts... we suck

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> I'm selling all my guitars now... this guy is too good. I can't live in his shadow much longer.
> 
> I think we should all face facts... we suck


agreed........................... ::  :: 

wanna buy my ukelele Jeid??

----------


## hotrod4

> I'm selling all my guitars now... this guy is too good. I can't live in his shadow much longer.
> 
> I think we should all face facts... we suck


Oh well Think i better sell my Les Paul as well now, only just took it out for the first time in 2 years!!! I'll have to invest what money I get for it in an "attitood", wonder where I can get one of them?  :Wink:

----------


## moncur

> wanna buy my ukelele Jeid??


Don't sell it just yet chobbs! You'll grow into it one day!  ::

----------


## Kenneth

> The only thing Bright Eyes have in common with the rest of those bands is that they're both musicians.
> 
> You're being completely ridiculous.


 
Youre face is ridiculous!!

Well nah those are just some of the things I listen to, obviously Bright Eyes doesnt sound anything like the Arctic Monkeys but in the same genre, sort of, in my opinion. Unless you think Bright Eyes are closer to 30 Seconds to Mars than Travis?? 

Heard the new Connor Oberst album?

----------


## cullbucket

Well I like some old rap lek Public Enemy but the newer stuff lek Snoopy the Dog or 50 Percent is not really my cup of tea.

----------


## Blast!

> Youre face is ridiculous!!
> 
> Well nah those are just some of the things I listen to, obviously Bright Eyes doesnt sound anything like the Arctic Monkeys but in the same genre, sort of, in my opinion. Unless you think Bright Eyes are closer to 30 Seconds to Mars than Travis?? 
> 
> Heard the new Connor Oberst album?


30 Seconds to Mars? Aren't they the lot who set a music video in ancient China? Tripe.

Aye, given it a few rotations. I really like it. Though that's not very surprising given that I've really enjoyed everything he's put out. Lifted... is his materpiece in my opinion.

----------


## Kenneth

Must give it a listen! He's one of the few artists out there I find who I listen to lyrics over melody! The nwe Bob Dylan tag suits him.

Yeah 30 seconds to Mars are mingtastic. But on the plus side they are apparently being sued!! Huzzah!

Im just trying to think though, what do I have more disdain for, 30 Seconds to Mars emo/american pop rock rubbish, or heavy metal eg Metallica. At least metallica know they are heavy rock (and I hope they know they are crap too), i dont know what genre emo even is these days, if it even is one.

----------


## BigKev

Rap is Pap

----------


## loganbiffy

> At least metallica know they are heavy rock (and I hope they know they are crap too).


I'd like to be as crap as Metallica, pulling in  85,000 people to watch me close one of the best festivals is my idea of being crap.

Great band. (IMO)

----------


## hotrod4

Metallica are no that bad, at least I can make out what they are saying, I hate heavy heavy stuff thats just a noise with some guy going aaaargh! all the way through it. I love Rock in all its many forms but that fast incoherent noise I just dont get.

Used to dig Saxon back in the day, Still dig GUN, hoping for a new album from them,but the new singer is a bit too soft for them  :Smile:

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> Metallica are no that bad, at least I can make out what they are saying, I hate heavy heavy stuff thats just a noise with some guy going aaaargh! all the way through it. I love Rock in all its many forms but that fast incoherent noise I just dont get.
> 
> Used to dig Saxon back in the day, Still dig GUN, hoping for a new album from them,but the new singer is a bit too soft for them


I agree - Saw a documentary last night about Metallica on BBC 2 - They are extremly tight even in a small rehersal room with no-one listening in.

----------

